
Thanksgiving Reflections: Stepping Out of Sergey Brin’s Shadow - goldfishcaura
https://segahmeer.com/post/stepping-out-of-sergey-brin-shadow-thanksgiving-reflections/
======
stablemap
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15767839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15767839)

Just renamed.

